# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  فیزیک ۱۴۰۰، یحیوی یا نوکنده؟

## Batman_sh

*سلام از کسانی که در کلاس یک یا دو تا از این اساتید شرکت کردن راهنمایی میخوام.برای کلاس آنلاین فیزیک کدوم بهتره؟   
یحیوی رو شنیدم خوب درس میده ولی مطالب اضافه و خارج محدوده زیاد‌ میگه،
نوکنده هم شنیدم خیلی روشاش و تستایی که حل میکنه عالیه ولی بیشتر تست حل میکنه و زیاد کامل تدریس نمیکنه؛
اگه شما تجربه شو دارین ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.
و اینکه یه سوال، یحیوی کلا تکنیک تستی خوب و کارآمد که توی کتابای کمک آموزشی پیدا نشه هم میگه؟(مثل آریان حیدری)..چون تو نمونه تدریساش ندیدم.
(لطفا در مورد اساتید دیگه صحبت نکنید*).

----------


## mahdi_313

بله من هم بین این دو نفر و قضاتی موندم
میگن قضاتی روش تستی زیاد میگه و بنظر بنده همه اونا از یاد میرن لطفا اونایی که شرکت کردن بگن تجربشونو
میگن نوکنده جزوه درست و حسابی برای درسنامه نداره و ادم خودش باید بنویسه این روهم دوستانی که دیدین تجربشونو بگن
میگن یحیوی هم مطلب تستی میگه هم تشریحی و من هم تا اونجایی که دیدم کند درس میده اونایی که دیدن تجربشونو بگن
بنده نمونه های تدریسارو دیدم ولی یه سری مشکل برام پیش اومده که کدومو انتخاب کنم اونایی که دیدن نظرشونو بگن
ممنون از استارتر

----------


## NVIDIA

درمورد نوکنده یکی از بچه های همین انجمن که کلاسش رو شرکت کرده بود میگفت درسنامه هاشو درقالب فیلمهای چند دقیقه ای تو کانالش قرار میده و سر کلاس فقط تست کار میکنه.
من خودمم بین نوکنده و یحیوی و تا حدودی ذهبی موندم کیو انتخاب کنم
حقیقتا با یک جلسه دیدن تدریس هم نمیشه تصمیم گیری نهایی کرد
چون تو جلسه اول همشون خوب و کنکوری پسند درس میدن  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Batman_sh

*کسی نظری نداشت؟!*

----------


## Frozen

*من با استاد نوکنده خیلی نتیجه عالی گرفتم و فیزیکی ک پارسال حتی منفی هم زده بودم امسال به بالای 70 رسید...مفاهیم رو خیلی خوب جا میندازه و بیشتر هم با تست اموزش میده ولی به این معنی نیس کامل درس نمیده ! اتفاقا خیلیم کامل و جامع درس میده 

راجبه استاد یحیوی حتی یه دیقه از فیلماشو ندیدم پس نمیتونم نظر بدم !*

----------


## NVIDIA

> *من با استاد نوکنده خیلی نتیجه عالی گرفتم و فیزیکی ک پارسال حتی منفی هم زده بودم امسال به بالای 70 رسید...مفاهیم رو خیلی خوب جا میندازه و بیشتر هم با تست اموزش میده ولی به این معنی نیس کامل درس نمیده ! اتفاقا خیلیم کامل و جامع درس میده 
> 
> راجبه استاد یحیوی حتی یه دیقه از فیلماشو ندیدم پس نمیتونم نظر بدم !*


برا درسنامه هاش نیاز به جزوه نویسی هم هست ؟
درواقع منظورم اینه قرار باشه کلی زمان بذاریم واسه نوشتن جزوه
چون یکی از بچه ها میگفت درسنامه هاشو بصورت فیلم کوتاه تو کانالش میذاره

----------


## Frozen

> برا درسنامه هاش نیاز به جزوه نویسی هم هست ؟
> درواقع منظورم اینه قرار باشه کلی زمان بذاریم واسه نوشتن جزوه
> چون یکی از بچه ها میگفت درسنامه هاشو بصورت فیلم کوتاه تو کانالش میذاره


*اون درسنامه هایی که قرار میده اپارات برای مرور سریعه و دوران جمع بندی و مرور...مثلا این زمان الان داره خیلی به کار من میاد
ولی جزوه نویسی لازم نیس ، جزوه ها رو به صورت دست نویس میذاره...خود منکه حتی یک کلمه جزوه ننوشتم و کلا مخالف این کارم*

----------


## mahdi_313

کسی اینجا با ذهبی یا قضاتی نتیجه گرفته؟

----------


## Batman_sh

*کسی دیگه کلاس این اساتیدو شرکت نکرده؟؟*

----------


## ali.yousefi1382

نظرتون رو راجع به ذهبی هم بگید!

----------


## اسكار

ذهب خوبه خداييش پايه اي ميفهمي ولي ديگه حوصله هم ميخواد

----------


## hooty.bugatti

up

----------


## Carolin

کسایی که استفاده کردن و کنکور 99 رو دادن لطفا صحبت کنن

----------


## hooty.bugatti

> up


بیاااااید دیگه بعد مدیرای سایت میگم تاپیک جدید نزنید.بیاید بگید اونایی که راهو رفتن مام اطلاعاتمون رو در اختیارتون میذاریم

----------


## ملیکا.

سلام دوستان.اگه کسی کلاس های آقای نوکنده و یا ذهبی رو شرکت کرده خواهشا راهنمایی کنه.چون من بین این دو دبیر موندم که  تو کلاس کدوشمون ثبت نام کنم.

----------


## asal_tf

به نظر من هر دوشون عالین و درجه 1
سبک هاشون فرق داره بررسی کن ببین با کدوم استاد مچ تر هستی

----------


## امید رسولی

بچه ها میشه نظرتون رو بگید؟

----------


## Saudade

> بچه ها میشه نظرتون رو بگید؟


اگه سال پیش میپرسیدی میگفتم ذهبی...یحیوی هم تعریفش و شنیدم
ولی حقیقتا الان به این نتیجه رسیدم تو *سال کنکور* هیچ منبعی برای آموزش بهتر از یه کتاب کمک آموزشی خوب نیست...

----------

